# Towing with Apache 634U/L



## MrGaz (Nov 8, 2009)

Hi I am interested in any comments or experiences of towing with a 2.3L 2009 Apache 634U/L.....particularly any problems with the limited payload and long overhang....
Thanx Gaz


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

MrGaz said:


> Hi I am interested in any comments or experiences of towing with a 2.3L 2009 Apache 634U/L.....particularly any problems with the limited payload and long overhang....
> Thanx Gaz


Payload shouldn't be a problem as a correctly loaded trailer should not weigh more then 50-75Kg at the ball. Your issue is with maximum train weight and maximum recommended trailer weight.
Overhang will be OK, it is no worse that many others, and the 2.3 engine will pull anything that you can throw at it.
Gerry


----------



## ytank (Jan 9, 2008)

hi i have never check mine but i have pulled my 2009 fiesta about with me and i only have the the 2.3 engine but it has been remapped i forgot my self and i was up to 80 mph in flash and brake where not a problem but i must add i have 6 brake discs and 12 brake pads to help stop the van :lol:


----------



## Spooky_b329 (Jan 24, 2009)

Payload could be a problem...the trailer I tow is rated for a noseweight of up to 250kg, I chose my van specially for its high towing capacity. If I were to tow the trailer with the maximum 250kg noseweight, when combined with my two metre overhang, this would rob 400kg from my rear axle! Luckily the noseweight appears to be 125kg as the trailer is not normally fully loaded, so I'm only loosing 200kg from my rear axle at the moment.

Noseweight is based on a percentage of the trailer weight, so a heavy trailer will have a higher noseweight. If you are planning on towing using an a frame, noseweight will be negligible, 10kg maybe? 

The overhang can reduce stability a little at speed as any movements at the towball are exaggerated, but it does make the unit more manoeuvrable when reversing.

What is your motorhome built on?


----------



## MrGaz (Nov 8, 2009)

I would like to tow a trailer weighing 850kg with a nose weight of 60kg....the Apache is on a Ducato 3500kg chassis with 2.3m overhang
What would the resultant weight on the rear axle be?


----------



## Spooky_b329 (Jan 24, 2009)

The 'formula' can be found here courtesy of Barryd on another thread.

http://www.practicalmotorhome.com/features/loading-back.html Unfortunately for an accurate figure you need to know your axle weights.

Based on my axle weights and a wheelbase of 3300mm, your 60kg noseweight would become 95kg at the rear axle.

I'd have thought 850kg is within your vehicles limits, find your vin plate, the difference between the first two numbers will be your maximum towing capacity.

i.e.
4500kg (gross train weight)
3500kg (gross van weight)
4500-3500=1000kg towing limit.

The other numbers that follow are your front and rear axle limits.


----------



## karlb (Feb 22, 2009)

Spooky_b329 said:


> Payload could be a problem...the trailer I tow is rated for a noseweight of up to 250kg, I chose my van specially for its high towing capacity. If I were to tow the trailer with the maximum 250kg noseweight, when combined with my two metre overhang, this would rob 400kg from my rear axle! Luckily the noseweight appears to be 125kg as the trailer is not normally fully loaded, so I'm only loosing 200kg from my rear axle at the moment.
> 
> Noseweight is based on a percentage of the trailer weight, so a heavy trailer will have a higher noseweight. If you are planning on towing using an a frame, noseweight will be negligible, 10kg maybe?
> 
> ...


what vehicle can take a noseweight of 250kg?
a landrover has a maximum of 150kg

edit just noticed you have a iveco van


----------



## MrGaz (Nov 8, 2009)

Spooky_b329 said:


> The 'formula' can be found here courtesy of Barryd on another thread.
> 
> http://www.practicalmotorhome.com/features/loading-back.html Unfortunately for an accurate figure you need to know your axle weights.


Using the formula as a guide it would add 136kg to the rear axle and subtract 50kg from the front......Thanx for the info. Gaz


----------



## Spooky_b329 (Jan 24, 2009)

karlb said:


> edit just noticed you have a iveco van


Yep...2800kg towing limit and 250kg noseweight  
The twin wheel version with the 3.0L engine will tow 3500kg, but unfortunately they are rare in 3.5t guise and those I did find had been abused by the utilities companies.


----------

